# First Squirrel!



## SharpShooter14 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'd been seeing this guy for about a week now in my back garden and i couldn't resist taking a shot (mainly because he was eating all my bird food). So this morning i saw him scurrying around under the biggest tree (as he usually does) and so as soon as he dissapeared for a while, i put down some bits of apple and almonds.

I only waited about 5 minutes before this blackbird was virtually leading him towards the bait. (This bait was placed under a little homemade bike ramp from when i was into biking). The blackbird would hop towards it and then the squirrel would, then the blackbird, then the squirrel. Until suddenly the blackbird flew away and i thought 's**t i bet the squirrels gonna bugger off n all', but he didn't. He carried on hopping towards it until he firgured out there where some almonds underneath. So he picked one up and started nibbling. 
By this time my gun was loaded and i was staring through the scope.

I made a sudden clicking noise with my mouth (on purpose) so he immedietly stood up tall and proud and had a look. A complete side on shot. I squeezed the trigger and hey presto.

He only twitched for about half a minute. Now i don't mean to 'big myself up here' but it was a perfect textbook shot. Right between the eye and ear.

I hope he tastes good tonight, theres alot of meat on him. (He was about 16 inches nose to tail!)

Thanks for reading.


----------

